# Adventure #2! HELP!!



## Subnaum (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey guys! Well the outdoor season is over in my neck of the woods. I dont think I can wait untill next year to start growing again. Its just too much fun. I have a plan, but wanted some input. So  The box that im working with is 36in longx21in tall and 21 in wide. I am going to use autos since the space is so small. Im starting to look at lights and seeing what will work. HPS is out of the question. First off Im goin low buck on this. 2nd, wifey is afraid Im going to end up burning the house down. So i have settled on flouros. My prob im having is the size of the lamps vs the size of my box. If i use 2ft bulbs and mount it directly in the center, will I need lights on the either side of the left over space? Im also going to run sum 12in bulbs on the sides so that I know that there gettin the light they need. Also how many bulbs do you think I should use? I have been thinking 8 might work, but the whole lumens thing is confusing me. Ive just been looking at standard tube lights, soft and cool whites. If anyone has some input on my situation, or perhaps a different solution I would be awesome. This is the first indoor attempt on my part. So please dont hold back! I really appreciate it my fellow growers!!! Ill be back around to check this out after I do some "chores" around the house............:bong:......:stoned:....:fly: Now im ready.lol Thanks guys!


----------



## the chef (Nov 2, 2009)

Look into the cfl spirals.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2009)

I would suggest looking into T5 fluoro tubes.  They are very low profile.  In a cab that is only 21" tall, every inch counts.


----------



## Subnaum (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea thats what I was gonna use is florus, thanks. But is a 21 in bulb gonna be enough for the whole 36 in????? and is 8 tubes going to be enough?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2009)

Check these out:  hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51907

Two of these should do you--220W and 20000 lumens).  If you plan on autos, you might want to get a mixed spectrum (I do not grow autos, so doin't know much about them).


----------



## Subnaum (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Hemp Goddess! I did some looking around, and I found this hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49242  I got a lil extra dough so I think im gonna do this with the mixed bulbs. It might be a lil over kill,but I dont think it will hurt em. Thanks yall!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2009)

Subnaum said:
			
		

> Thanks Hemp Goddess! I did some looking around, and I found this hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49242  I got a lil extra dough so I think im gonna do this with the mixed bulbs. It might be a lil over kill,but I dont think it will hurt em. Thanks yall!!!



I hope that you have not purchased that yet...

Let's look at the light in the link you provided and the 1 I provided.

The light you are looking at:  6 2' bulbs ???W (couldn't find the wattage of these bulbs), 12000 lumens, $150

HTG T5:  2 fixtures--2 2' bulbs, 54W each (220W total), 20,000 lumens, $140


----------



## Subnaum (Nov 6, 2009)

I havnt bought anything yet. I thought that it was the same bulbs just more of them. Sorry bout that. But for real those 2 bulbs are gonna be enough to grow 10 to 13 lowryders under??


----------



## Subnaum (Nov 6, 2009)

o i see ur saying 2 of those fixtures. I dont have enough room for 2 of em. Its only 36 in long and 21in wide.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2009)

Subnaum said:
			
		

> o i see ur saying 2 of those fixtures. I dont have enough room for 2 of em. Its only 36 in long and 21in wide.



Yes, you would need 2 fixtures.  I think that if you hung them at a slight angle you could get both of them in  there.  The fixtures are 11-3/4 wide--you have 21".  

The lights will be good for about 4 sq ft (5000 lumens per sq ft).  How many plants you grow is up to you.


----------



## Subnaum (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Hemp Goddess! I get what your sayin now. I appreciate it!!


----------

